# Dahab



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Taken from a facebook page


The governor wants to close the dive sites Abu Helal, Abu Talha, Ricks Reef and Golden Blocks, they are not only drastically reducing the number of dive sites we have in Dahab but also increasing pressure on the other dive sites still available to divers. This will have a severe impact on the local environment and tourism in the area


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We were discussing site closure in Hurghada. Take advantage of having fewer divers around to close some sites for a year to give them a change to recover, maybe work it on a rotation. some of the reefs here are dead in parts, and all are suffering.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> We were discussing site closure in Hurghada. Take advantage of having fewer divers around to close some sites for a year to give them a change to recover, maybe work it on a rotation. some of the reefs here are dead in parts, and all are suffering.




It is about time they woke up and realised they are ruining the reefs... it seems so strange as one of the most common words is bukra and yet they never think beyond today


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As a Hurghada ex-diving instructor, I totally agree with Helen.
The reefs in Egypt are being totally destroyed by over-diving, lack of education to snorkellers, and inconsiderate boat captains.
The government has put moorings near all of the popular divesites, but lazy captains often tie up on the reef, often breaking chunks off.
Money-greedy divemasters are putting first-time divers onto the reefs to take photos.
Oversubscribed snorkel boats are not educating snorkellers about not touching or climbing across reefs.
It really saddens me every time I go back to Hurghada or Dahab to see how much the reefs have deteriorated.....
Something definitely needs to change!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

There needs to be MORE education to stop people walking on the coral it's sickening to see people walking out on low tide and even more infuriating to see people feeding the fish upsetting the ecological balance...then people wonder why the sharks look for alternative forms of "food"

I am all for people who snorkle to be limited to one certain area so they can see the "pretty fish"

..touch nothing
...leave nothing
--take nothing


----------

